# Installing LibreOffice fails on lp_solve



## moesasji (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm trying to build LibreOffice but get stuck on a build problem with lp_solve. Upon building I get the following error-message:


```
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for lp_solve_5.5.2.0_source.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for lp_solve-5.5.2.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for lp_solve-5.5.2.0
===>  Configuring for lp_solve-5.5.2.0
===>  Building for lp_solve-5.5.2.0
cd /usr/ports/math/lp_solve/work/lp_solve_5.5/lp_solve  ; /home/hge/.shrc TMPDIR="/tmp" /bin/sh -x ccc
/home/hge/.shrc: Permission denied
*** Error code 126

Stop in /usr/ports/math/lp_solve.
```

It seems to attempt to source a file from my home directory which appears strange to me. Searching for a solution unfortunately doesn't help me, so any suggestions how to resolve this would be highly appreciated. 

P.S. It looks like the previous version of lp_solve got a patch to deal with non-executable /tmp directories: http://www.freshports.org/math/lp_solve Could it be that the patch works out badly in the newer version?


----------



## dalecosp (Jun 15, 2011)

You didn't say what the permissions are on /home/hge/.shrc.  I'd try to change them to something more liberal and see if that fixes it before I got too worried about it.  But, yes, I suppose that the patch might have issues with a new version.  Anything's possible.  If you fix the permissions on .shrc and then get another, similar error, I'd start investigating patch issues.

YMMV ;-)


----------



## moesasji (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip dalecosp, adjusting the permissions indeed does the job. 

P.S. The original permissions on /home/hge/.cshr where 644 and setting them to 755 allowed installation. However these permissions are not something I touched (I think).


----------

